# i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition



## kaptain1337 (23. April 2017)

*i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

i7 7700K - NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition


----------



## Nconstract (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

Als Netzteil würde ich das
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) empfehlen die 500W reichen komplett aus.
Vlt solltest du dir die Ryzen CPUs mal anschauen wenn der Pc jahrelang genutzt werden soll.


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

Moin

Netzteil zu groß gewählt, es geht auch kleiner.

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Whisper M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Corsair Hydro ist eine fertige Wasserkühlung. Wartungsfrei. Jedoch würde ich einen leistungfähigen Luftkühler wählen oder eine grössere AiO als die kleine H80i.

EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches Gehäuse solls denn werden, damit man die maximale Bauhöhe für einen Kühler feststeht.


----------



## kaptain1337 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

Das Gehäuse wäre das hier: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*



niklasidk schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse wäre das hier: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01


Dann müsste man den Luftkühler kleiner wählen, zB. Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zwei Gehäuselüfter solltest du dann auch noch einplanen, da nur einer mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## kaptain1337 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

i7 7700K - NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

AiO = All in One 
Halt eine fertige Wasserkühlung, wie du sie ausgesucht hast. Du kannst auch eine AiO nehmen, nur sollte die dann grösser gewählt werden, als die H80i.

Als Beispiel be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für Anregungen, auftretende Probleme, etc. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/geschlossene-wasserkuehlungen/3466


----------



## HisN (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*



niklasidk schrieb:


> (Reichen für die derzeitigen Spiele 16GB vollkommen aus oder brauche ich mehr)



Definiere vollkommen.
Ich kenne einige die 16GB komplett füllen. Und das obwohl ich sicher nicht alle Games der Welt kenne


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

Wieso willst du eigentlich das Referenz Design haben?
Nimm lieber eine Customer GTX 1080 Ti.
Die sind schneller und leiser.
Und ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht da locker.


----------



## kaptain1337 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

i7 7700K - NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*



niklasidk schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite kann ich leider keine andere auswählen .. LG


Über welchen Shop suchst du denn?


----------



## kaptain1337 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Über welchen Shop suchst du denn?



one.de


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

one.de.... Willst du mit Zusammenbau kaufen? Das geht auch bei anderen Shops. Ich komme mit one.de gar nicht zu recht, kann anklicken was ich will und die Seite sagt das passt nicht zusammen. Toller Shop 

Mann, da gibts sogar Porno PCs.... Lach mich grad wech...


----------



## kaptain1337 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

i7 7700K - NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

Mindfactory... Alternate...

Das mit dem Zusammenbau hättest du vielleicht auch mal im Startpost erwähnen sollen. Nur so mal als Info...

Wie wäre es wenn du dir was Zusammenstellen lässt, hier im Forum. Dazu einfach im Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95 was passendes "Bauen" lassen. Dazu einfach mal diese einfachen Fragen beantworten [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen.
Oder auch mal hier rein schauen [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17).


----------



## kaptain1337 (23. April 2017)

*AW: i7 7700K -  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition*

i7 7700K - NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1080 Ti Founders Edition


----------

